#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How can I get a customized search result in WordPress?

## TamillanSivi

Can anyone give me a better suggestion to customize search result in WordPress?. I have tried some of the ways to modify the search result page but nothing change. I am using the eliminator plugin and it shows different search result page,but I want to customize it for my default theme search Result. So please give me your suggestion guys.

----------

